

Squash the Bug, Then Close the Window - adamsmith
http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/62

======
adnam
Right now blogs.xobni.com is giving me the output from phpinfo()...

~~~
adamsmith
We were moving servers. Sorry, should be working now.

------
paul
Commenting out the exception throwing code would likely lead to even more
difficult-to-understand bugs (something after the now-commented-out throw
would probably fail, possibly corrupting data). It's better to fail early.

~~~
adamsmith
Totally a joke -- sorry for confusion!

~~~
gduffy
Uh huh. I'll just revert that last commit of yours, and we won't tell anyone.

... whoops, wrong window!

------
reitzensteinm
I can't quite put into words how much I love your bug cost/time to find graph.

